# Michigan American Pitbull Terrier Club



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is a upcoming UKC event in Belleville, MI. on Sept. 17th.
United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events
MICHIGAN
MICHIGAN AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER CLUB
BELLEVILLE (I) CONF JS
*TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
Sep 17; S1 Brenda Landers JS GUARD SIGHT; Jennifer Landers SCENT GUN; Diane Raymond NORTH HERD (except BSD); William Sahloff TERR (except APBT TFT) COMP; Sharon Griffin APBT TFT Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Veteran
Sep 17; S2 Jennifer Landers JS GUARD SIGHT; Brenda Landers SCENT GUN; William Sahloff NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD); Diane Raymond TERR COMP; Sharon Griffin AE Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Veteran
Sep 18; S1 Diane Raymond JS GUARD SIGHT; William Sahloff SCENT GUN; Brenda Landers NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD); Jennifer Landers TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Veteran
Sep 18; S2 William Sahloff JS GUARD SIGHT; Diane Raymond SCENT GUN; Jennifer Landers NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD); Brenda Landers TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Veteran
DOS $25; JS & NLC $7; PE $18; Weekend PE Special $65 for all 4 shows received by September 12, 2011
Wayne County Fairgrounds 10871 Quirk Rd, 48111 (734) 697-7002; Take I-94 to Belleville Rd. Go North on Belleville Rd. to the I-94 North Service Dr. Turn left and go 1/2 mile to Quirk Rd. Turn right and go 0.3 to Fairgrounds on right. The Michigan American Pit Bull Terrier Club - Home
Chairperson: Bobbie Green (313) 319-0728 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Tom Griffin, 319 Gale St, Morrice MI 48857 (517) 285-8866 [email protected]
phone number change (to cell)/posted 8/22/11


----------

